# Essex Cat Club



## MissKittyKat (Jan 23, 2016)

Not sure if any of you guys where there, I was too nervous to say before incase it all went wrong.

Just got home and feeling proud of Gizmo, he took it all in his stride and I really enjoyed the day.

I think we have also got over some of the travelling in the car issue. A carrier he could lie down in and classical music seemed to work.

It's given me a taste for the shows now but next time he will be up against the adults.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done, so pleased you had an enjoyable and successful day :Cat


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

You will always remember your first show. Mine was in 1992 but I still recall it as though it were yesterday. Fingers crossed for a certificate against the big boys next time.


----------



## Golden memories (Jun 10, 2016)

Well done ! Looks like you had a great day.


----------

